# Two crates/locations okay?



## SeanCJ (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello All.
In a week I'm bringing home my new best friend and family companion. A beautiful 11 week old male white GSD. 
I'm getting things ready for him.
We will be crate training him and am considering two crates in two different locations for different times of the day.
One crate will be located in our bedroom next to the bed for bonding overnight and ease of getting him out to potty.
The second crate will be out in the hearth room where he will be within in eye sight of our two chihuahuas who are kept in the laundry room with a door gate. The hearth room is a nice open space with ceiling to floor windows to look out during the day. I thought this would be far more comfortable for him than back in the same bedroom crate.
My concern: Would this cause him any confusion or be detrimental to his crate training by switching the locations? 
Here's a few clickable thumbnail pics of him. He's the one with the blue collar.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Awww! He is adorable!!

I don't think it will be confusing. I didn't have 2 crates but for a few weeks I carried the crate back and forth from the bedroom (at night) to the living room (in the day) and she did fine with it. When I got a bigger crate I left it in the living room and she is fine with that too.

Enjoy that cute pup!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very cute pup!! Good idea to crate train and two locations is a good idea too. Less hassle for you and it will give pup a secure location in more than one room.


----------



## SeanCJ (Jan 30, 2011)

Good to hear. Thank you both!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

SeanCJ said:


> Hello All.
> In a week I'm bringing home my new best friend and family companion.


You are so right about this. He might not be your best friend when he's a land shark, but there is nothing like the bond we have with our GSDs. My boy is almost 11 months & he is so much my buddy. :wub:

Your pup is really, really cute. Can't wait to see more pics as he grows up!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

We've done the two crate thing several times with no problems.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I actually have 4 crates in different rooms in my house. If I could get Hubby into one, I'd have 5.


----------



## SeanCJ (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'm glad that two crates will be okay for him. 
Wish me luck! I hope I can follow all the great tips and advice I've learned from reading many many threads here and the multiple articles and experiences I've read across the web over the past many months and raise a great family/neighborhood pup! It took me many months to make this decision and committment.
My training will start day one, with professional puppy training classes starting end of March (soonest available class), followed by possible 2 week board and train with a local K9 police officer's kennel where he will go for off leash commands and such. 
I really want him to be the best he can be and a great family member. No plans to show or compete, just a great buddy for me and my boys, and a nice running partner for my wife (she runs short marathons).
I'm sure I'll be starting many a new thread as issues come up, so please be patient with me.

Sean


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

SeanCJ said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm glad that two crates will be okay for him.
> Wish me luck! I hope I can follow all the great tips and advice I've learned from reading many many threads here and the multiple articles and experiences I've read across the web over the past many months and raise a great family/neighborhood pup! It took me many months to make this decision and committment.
> My training will start day one, with professional puppy training classes starting end of March (soonest available class), followed by possible 2 week board and train with a local K9 police officer's kennel where he will go for off leash commands and such.
> I really want him to be the best he can be and a great family member. No plans to show or compete, just a great buddy for me and my boys, and a nice running partner for my wife (she runs short marathons).
> ...


 That's the way to go, Sean :thumbup: Best of luck to you!


----------



## BOHICA Bay (Jan 26, 2011)

Congrats on your gorgeous new addition. We have used multiple crates and never had an issue with confusion, etc. I can't wait to hear/see all about him once you get him home. 
One thing to keep in mind regarding the running partner - if you haven't already thought of/been told, that is something you'll want to hold off on for some time as running on paved/hard surfaces (basically anything but grass) is not kind to a pup's developing structures.


----------



## SeanCJ (Jan 30, 2011)

BOHICA Bay said:


> Congrats on your gorgeous new addition. We have used multiple crates and never had an issue with confusion, etc. I can't wait to hear/see all about him once you get him home.
> One thing to keep in mind regarding the running partner - if you haven't already thought of/been told, that is something you'll want to hold off on for some time as running on paved/hard surfaces (basically anything but grass) is not kind to a pup's developing structures.


Thank you for the advice on the running. My wife runs about 4/5 miles, 3 to 4 times, per week. Most of that is on the forest trails (mulch, grass, dirt) through our nieghborhood's commons areas. Only a small portion of that is on the sidewalk or asphalt roadways. Her legs can't handle the pounding on the asphalt either so she chooses the softer trails. 
We will definitely hold off on any long distance runs until he is ready physically. In the meantime, he'll get plenty of long walks, short runs, with Dad and the boys!
Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## overtgabby (Aug 2, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I actually have 4 crates in different rooms in my house. If I could get Hubby into one, I'd have 5.


 Ha Ha Ha! Wouldnt we all!!


----------



## SeanCJ (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks like Friday is the pick up day! This is the first time in my life I am actually looking forward to a 6 hour drive (each way).


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh, he's so cute! I forgot how cute and cuddly Luke was at that age. White shepherds all seem to have that adorable smile.


----------



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

SeanCJ said:


> Hello All.
> In a week I'm bringing home my new best friend and family companion. A beautiful 11 week old male white GSD.
> I'm getting things ready for him.
> We will be crate training him and am considering two crates in two different locations for different times of the day.
> ...


I used 2 crates with my boy since he was 7 weeks old. He is now 4 months old and its working great. He ONLY sleeps in the crate upstairs at night. The crate downstairs is for naps or when I have to run out. Works great.


----------

